# Blade:Trinity Trailer Now Online!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

http://entertainment.msn.com/movies/default.aspx

There's your url. Not too extraordinary, it shows spliced scenes from the first movie with Deacon Frost, The Reapers from 2, and then there is the "teaser" **** from the new movie. I'm anxiously awaiting this like I am *Aliens vs. Predator* and *Spiderman 2,* but I wish they would've shown us a bit more here. Not to worry, the film comes out in December, and I'm sure there will be at least 2 more trailers by then. Until such a time occurs, this one is it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The *Blade: Trinity* site is online. Not only is the trailer over there, but some desktop themes and cool flash intros. Not much else though. I just hope that there are some better trailers up in the weeks to come. Here's the url:

http://www.bladetrinity.com/


----------

